# Nicotine



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/8/20)

Who has stock ? 

Preferably 36mg/ml PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Who has stock ?
> 
> Preferably 36mg/ml PG



@Puff the Magic Dragon See method1's post here


----------



## TFM (18/8/20)

Hi there,

We are fully stocked


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/8/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Who has stock ?
> 
> Preferably 36mg/ml PG


our friendly neighborhood blckvapour have stock online, not sure about the cape town store

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

